# 1965 Sears Spyder



## Vintagedad (Oct 27, 2018)

My newest edition to the collection is this almost all original 3 speed Sears Spyder. I love the twist shift and I believe it’s a 65.  Front tire was replaced because the original was shot. I believe the back tire is the original. It still holds air but it slowly leaks over time. My oldest daughter and I cleaned it up some, made it rideable and got it on the road today. We took it for a spin. The gears shifted well but the brakes are in need of work.  She had a blast riding it and all the other kids in the neighborhood couldn’t stop riding by to check it out.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 27, 2018)

Very nice! Love the color.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice find! That is a very cool and desirable bicycle.

May I be bold and offer a suggestion? If it is going to ridden a lot I would consider replacing the pedals with some others and save those fragile OG (original) pedals. The same might apply for the saddle - I have no idea if you could find a repop saddle for daily riding that would look similar but that OG saddle you have is in beautiful condition. A similar OG saddle sold recently on eBay for $175... With the exception of those chubby grips - the rest of the bike could probably survive another generation of young riders.

Good on you for bringing that one home and sharing it!

BTW - I may have a vintage rear reflector and bracket for your bike if you are interested, I can check later today at the shop.

Here is a snip of the '65 Sears ad for your bike.


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 29, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Nice find! That is a very cool and desirable bicycle.
> 
> May I be bold and offer a suggestion? If it is going to ridden a lot I would consider replacing the pedals with some others and save those fragile OG (original) pedals. The same might apply for the saddle - I have no idea if you could find a repop saddle for daily riding that would look similar but that OG saddle you have is is in beautiful condition. A similar OG saddle sold recently on eBay for $175... With the exception of those chubby grips - the rest of the bike could probably survive another generation of young riders.
> 
> ...




Wow thanks for the advertisement that’s awesome! I’d be interested in an original type of reflector,it has a bracket under the seat already just no reflector. I’m not sure if it’s the original bracket or not but it is old. I have several pedals in the garage that I could swap out with so I may do that. I don’t know if I can convince my oldest daughter to put the seat up lol she loves that seat! I saw a troxel one on eBay go for like 75 or so I should of have bought it. I could of put the persons up for safe keeping and let her use the troxel. I appreciate the suggestions. It’s def the coolest bike we’ve picked up so far! I don’t know how much she’ll ride it yet as it’s still a little big. She mostly has been riding her miss buzz bike and she also has a 68 Hawthorne “Philly” that is still a little big too. I’m sure once she grows some she will be riding it more though.  I’ll post some pics of the reflector bracket etc.


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 29, 2018)

There’s the bracket on the back of the seat and the other two bikes just for the heck of it .


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 30, 2018)

Is that a girl's Spyder as well? Looks like that seat is also in great condition!

Just a note - the rear brake caliper cable stop/adjusting barrel on your Spyder is not bolted in the caliper arm (probably the nut fell off) so the brake is not safe to use. I have one if you need it. Sending you a PM on the rear reflector.

Here is my '68 Spyder...


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 30, 2018)

Vintagedad said:


> ...she loves that seat!...



I'll go the other way, and suggest leaving it on there. That bike almost assuredly brought it's first owner a ton of joy way back when. Maybe brought joy to some others, along the way. The fact that it's doing the same for the current generation is awesome. That's what it was built for. As much as I'm also inclined to preserve, maybe let it be part of her memories, too.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 30, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> I'll go the other way, and suggest leaving it on there. That bike almost assuredly brought it's first owner a ton of joy way back when. Maybe brought joy to some others, along the way. The fact that it's doing the same for the current generation is awesome. That's what it was built for. As much as I'm also inclined to preserve, maybe let it be part of her memories, too.



Oh, don't get me wrong - I would be "torn" about subbing another saddle as well..

My determining factor would be the current state of the OG saddle's structural condition and if it can be reasonably ridden without causing the cover to split or rip. And I will conclude by opining that as far as her friends riding it, I would dust off that Hawthorne for them...nobody treats your bike as good as you do...


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 30, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Is that a girl's Spyder as well? Looks like that seat is also in great condition!
> 
> Just a note - the rear brake caliper cable stop/adjusting barrel on your Spyder is not bolted in the caliper arm (probably the nut fell off) so the brake is not safe to use. I have one if you need it. Sending you a PM on the rear reflector.
> 
> ...




No, it’s not a Spyder it’s a girls Miss Buzz Bike.  The seat on it is def in great shape and is pretty sweet! It was hanging in the garage of a lady’s house not too far from where I live when I bought it.  She had it on let go for 75 FIRM  ....which I happily paid lol. Original paint and grips too!   I do have another violet boys Sears Free Spirit though that I’m working on putting back together with original paint as well. 

That would explain why the rear brakes don’t work lol. I haven’t had the chance to work on them yet.  

Your Spyder looks great! I love the chain guard! Those are hard to come by in that shape especially.


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 30, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> I'll go the other way, and suggest leaving it on there. That bike almost assuredly brought it's first owner a ton of joy way back when. Maybe brought joy to some others, along the way. The fact that it's doing the same for the current generation is awesome. That's what it was built for. As much as I'm also inclined to preserve, maybe let it be part of her memories, too.




It’s def bringing her lots of joy she loved riding it around the other day. She was all smiles for sure.  She just isn’t quite tall enough for it yet.  She loves anything associated with cats too so she about lost it when she saw the seat lol.


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 30, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong - I would be "torn" about subbing another saddle as well..
> 
> My determining factor would be the current state of the OG saddle's structural condition and if it can be reasonably ridden without causing the cover to split or rip. And I will conclude by opining that as far as her friends riding it, I would dust off that Hawthorne for them...nobody treats your bike as good as you do...




Yea I agree, I told her this isn’t a bike she can let her friends ride lol. I’d like to throw an old character type of growler on it for her but the originals are so expensive. I wish they remade them.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 6, 2018)

Looking good with the new large reflector. The old price tag on the reflector says .75 Cents


----------



## Skip69 (Nov 30, 2022)

Stunning bike Sir


----------

